
Game about Squares and Dots – Google Play - wubbfindel
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.funlab.squares
======
wubbfindel
Hasten to add, this is not mine... I just found it.

There are more:
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=%22Game%20about%20Squ...](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=%22Game%20about%20Squares%22&c=apps)

~~~
edymax
Just checked some of them Squares & Dots for now looks best of them.

------
Lidador
Just like 2048, all have ripped Andrey Shevchuk's original game. I this
becoming a shameless trend or what?

[http://gameaboutsquares.com/](http://gameaboutsquares.com/)

~~~
wubbfindel
Yes, I know. That's why I posted this.

Shame on them.

